# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  OFF-Topic - Calha tartarugas a LED

## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Isto é apenas uma ideia, para quem é "forçado" a ter tartarugas como eu!  :yb624: 

Ficou com dois EPILEDS de 10W cada, um CW e um UV.

Ficam fotos:

















Abraço

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Uma curiosidade minha:

Qual a duração de um led uv? Substitui uma lâmpada iv para tratar aguas?


Abraço

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

A duração do led penso que seja igual aos outros, há volta de 50000 horas.

Este led emite nos 402nm, muito acima do que me parece ser usado para esse fim.

Pelo que li, para desinfecção usa-se UVB e até UVC, ou seja, 280nm e 180nm aproximadamente.

Mas li isto pela net, pode tar errado.

Essa é agora a minha preocupação, ter UVB nas tartarugas. Elas precisam dele por causa da formação da carapaça. Já encontrei led's UVB nos 310nm, mas os preços são proibitivos.

Para já, tenho que dar vitamina D3 de alguma forma à tartaruga, para compensar a falta de UVB.

Mas esta questão, parece-me que vai tornar inviavel a opção de uma luz total a led para tartarugas.

----------

